# Can anyone guess my cat's breed?



## Sugar gliders (Mar 23, 2013)

Well when I got Lola my kitten, I was not informed on her breed or age. does anyone know her breed?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Calico!

No a breed, a coat color.

She's a domestic (medium?) hair. Meaning no discernible breed is present.


----------



## Sugar gliders (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Lola is BEAUTIFUL! (yep, she's from the beautiful breed!)


----------



## Sugar gliders (Mar 23, 2013)

Ha, thanks.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

She's a cat! Just what the others have said, DMH calico. And a cute one at that. I'd also put her around 4 months but don't quote me on that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Cutie! That's all I have to say about that


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

She's a black tortie with white, the photos aren't clear enough to see the coat length and tail properly.

There is no such thing as a medium hair, cats are either long or short haired.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> She's a black tortie with white, the photos aren't clear enough to see the coat length and tail properly.
> 
> *There is no such thing as a medium hair*, cats are either long or short haired.


Maybe not officially, but of course there are DMHs. The coat may be neither short nor long so it's medium. This cat has no discernable breed characteristics, but like most DMHs, DLHs, or DSHs she is cute!


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

A cute cuddle bug just sweet...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

She is very pretty. I have no clue on breed since I have only ever had DSHs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I know officially there's no such thing, but in reality people need to make distinctions between coat lengths since there's a wide variety in-between short and long. For instance, what is Blacky? Her coat isn't exactly "long" ... I've seen cats with far fluffier coats and wouldn't want to put her in the same category as them. There was a thread over this a few years ago on what causes the coat length difference to create "medium" hair. It was interesting.


----------



## Manue (Jan 3, 2013)

I've also been wondering about this. 
I know my own cat is DSH but I'm actually confused about coat pattern classifications for tortie/calico. What if the colours are not solid and there are tabby patterns in the fur, then it's a torbie? My cat would be a DSH, with a torbie white coat then?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Tortie is black and orange. In North America when they have white as well we call it calico, but in places like Australia it appears they're called tortie and white. Torbie is when they get tabby markings, yes.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Tortieshell, aka tortie, means the cat has 2 base colors - black and red. If the cat also has white, then it's a tortie with white. Sometimes when the amount of white is large, it's called calico (like your cat, and I don't think OP's kitty has enough white to be called calico). Though I think the term "calico" is only used by American. 

If the cat also has tabby pattern (pattern and color are different things), then it's a tortieshell tabby, or in short torbie. Someone also call that "patched tabby". I don't think there is a term of "calico tabby" though. So your cat is a tortieshell tabby with white, or you can say she is a calico cat with tabby pattern


----------



## Manue (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you, that's very helpful.


----------



## Sugar gliders (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks everyone


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

In describing one of mine, I'd have to say medium haired whether it's an "official" description or not. She has longer hair than the other five but not long enough to count as long haired.

Whatever the description - the cat in the pictures is lovely!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is definitely of the pretty breed family. Joking aside, she looks like a domestic medium hair. Adorable!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Marcia said:


> Maybe not officially, but of course there are DMHs.


Would have thought since the person posted in the breeding section they were after a correct answer, over a made up term.

Of course there are variations in length on both long and short haired cats, they're still just long and short.



yingying said:


> Though I think the term "calico" is only used by American.


One association in the US uses Calico, the other is like the rest of the world and uses tortie and white.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee is definitely a wild medium-haired Calico cat. Sounds better than a shortish long-haired cat. Actually, compared to cats like Holly, all three of them are medium-haired. My twinz are wild (NOT domestic) Calicos. Cleo is a mini-Panther. 

Totally true, not made up at all. Checked it out on CatSnopes.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Marcia said:


> Maybe not officially, but of course there are DMHs. The coat may be neither short nor long so it's medium.


It depends on how you define "officially". The reason why most cat associations (aka the "officials") don't use the term "medium hair" is because there is no such gene exists. The officials didn't just make up the rule because they want. There are only 2 genes that control the length of cat hair, longhair gene and short hair gene, with long hair gene being recessive. So a "medium hair" cat is genetically a longhair cat, because he/she has two copies of longhair gene. It's only that the length is on the shorter end. Ppl use the term DMH often, but as Spotty said, it's completely made up, because in reality there is no such DMH exists :cool


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

To me, unless you're going to give an essay before telling people why you're not saying medium hair... then say medium hair. You're trying to describe your cat with descriptive words people will relate to without seeing a picture of it. Same with "orange"... I'm not going to go "but they're really red, because orange isn't really a real color..."


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Carmel said:


> To me, unless you're going to give an essay before telling people why you're not saying medium hair... then say medium hair. You're trying to describe your cat with descriptive words people will relate to without seeing a picture of it. Same with "orange"... I'm not going to go "but they're really red, because orange isn't really a real color..."


Petfinder uses "medium hair". That's about as official as I get. :jump


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

My gosh that's a cute cat. I don't really care about the debate on whether DMH exists or not (I'm told that white is not "officially" a cat color either* -- sometimes geneticists get in the way of practicality) but I'd call your little Lola a sweet calico.

*Note this is written for children, which is my basic learning level a lot of the time... 

http://kids.cfa.org/understanding-cat-colors.pdf


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Marcia said:


> Petfinder uses "medium hair". That's about as official as I get. :jump


Petfinder is a wonderful place for finding a cat a new home. However, when it comes to breed/color/pattern description, it's one of the least "official" place. Seriously, when you see almost all shorthaired colorpoints are listed as Siamese, longhaired as Mainecoon, blackies as Bombay, you just can't any of these descriptions serious.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think people need to dilute their coloring.

(lighten up)

But not as light as _White_, which isn't really officially a color.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

NebraskaCat said:


> (I'm told that white is not "officially" a cat color either* -- sometimes geneticists get in the way of practicality)


Yep! White is not a base color of cats. There is technically no "white cat" exists on this planet. A white cat is either an albino cat that lost its base color, or a black, tortie, whatever colored cat "masked" by its white gene. So no matter how "white" a cat is, deep down the core it is a colored cat :lol:


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

The white spotting gene has ruined many a breeder's plan for color torties or perfect classic tabbies. My Lillen has the most unusual white spotting I have ever seen. Basically he is a mackeral tabby on the upper body, which his lower body and belly being snowy white. However, he has two white enlongated splotches on his back which appear right through the black tabby markings. Really an unusual coat pattern.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

yingying said:


> Petfinder is a wonderful place for finding a cat a new home. However, when it comes to breed/color/pattern description, it's one of the least "official" place. Seriously, when you see almost all shorthaired colorpoints are listed as Siamese, longhaired as Mainecoon, blackies as Bombay, you just can't any of these descriptions serious.


Agree Petfinder is awful at naming breeds and patterns. Really unfair to deliberately lie to people that they're cat is a pedigree or pedigree mix. 

Nothing wrong with owning a domestic.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Dear OP,

Welcome to Catforum......


----------

